# Claire's New Hair Do ... Lots of Pics



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

After the last pics, some of you were wondering why I didn't do a top knot on Claire. The hair on the top of her head is not real thick and it won't stay in a band at all. AND she plays hard and that doesn't help. The other day I thought I'd try again and I noticed that her hair naturally parted in the center and was "crying out" for doubles!

Soooo, I tried it but the two pony tails kept falling forward in to her eyes so I banded them together. I know it looks a little odd right now but hopefully that hair will grow so I can do a little more with it. I really don't know why it is short as I have told my groomer not to ever cut the hair on her head. 

I think doubles is what she was meant for!!

I put Claire in a chair where she wouldn't be likely to jump off and did a bunch of shots. 

The looks of Miss Claire ....


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Doubles look PERFECT on her!! :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG! I love her in double knots! She's quite the beauty and soooo white. Love the tongue pic - so cute!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Boy is she cute or what...and white!
and how sweet is that? ...licking the chair and the little nose. Gots to do something while mom is staring at me.
oh I totally forgot about the topknot LOL...that is a good look, I got distracted by that sweet face.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is stunning !!! love the double topknots , she is soo white !!! adorable!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Claire is so gorgeous and i love the doubles on her.:wub: I sometimes will do Riley's hair like that and then flip it through.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww, she looks adorable! I'm going to try that on Nikki!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW Sher, that's it!!! OMG looks perfect on her. You can see her gorgeous face! She looks beautiful!!!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sher, she looks absolutely adorable with her hair up.:wub: She has the most gorgeouse coat and so snow white! The tongue shot is darling and the next one after that is just adorable with her sticking her little nose through the chair.......She is a real beauty!!!!:chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sher, my goodness Claire is stunning:wub: I could look at her all day. She looks adorable in her doubles:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

her hair is so pretty like that!!:wub:
i love that last pic, LOL!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Sher, Claire is stunning! What a doll face. *sigh* :wub:

Carol Ann


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Carol Ann said:


> Sher, Claire is stunning! What a doll face. *sigh* :wub:
> 
> Carol Ann


CAROL ANN !!!!!

Where have you been!!!! It is wonderful to see you!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She looks adorable in doubles or is that a triple. Sher,have you tried a braid? Braids stay in Hannahs hair really well. Boo's the one I have trouble keeping a ponytail up, it's like his hair is slick.I can actually slide a band off smoothly using nothing but a rattail comb & no tangles or loss of hair. Claire is a beautiful girl, with or without a topknot.:wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sher, Claire is just gorgeous like that!!! :wub: I think you should keep her pigtails together like that...as her own special look!

How can you NOT cuddle that girl all day long...she looks JUST like a little stuffed animal! :w00t::innocent:

Love the last pic. lol


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

She is sooooo cute! What an adorable look! :tender:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

what a baby doll she is, doubles are perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

momtoboo said:


> She looks adorable in doubles or is that a triple. Sher,have you tried a braid? Braids stay in Hannahs hair really well. Boo's the one I have trouble keeping a ponytail up, it's like his hair is slick.I can actually slide a band off smoothly using nothing but a rattail comb & no tangles or loss of hair. Claire is a beautiful girl, with or without a topknot.:wub:


Sue, Claire's hair is like Boo's ... I can slide the band out with no problem at all!

I haven't tried a braid but that is a great idea! I will give it a try for sure!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my Claire is certainly a BEAUTY!!! You did a great job with the dbl topknot. I bet she'd look adorable with the two left as 'ponies' too!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh my Claire is certainly a BEAUTY!!! You did a great job with the dbl topknot. I bet she'd look adorable with the two left as 'ponies' too!


Thanks, Terry. The problem with leaving them is that they flopped forward in to her eyes and also the bands don't want to stay in place.:smilie_tischkante: It's a challenge for sure!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh WOW!!!!! Gobsmacked!!!!! She is a BEAUTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

She is beautiful!! Love the pic with her nose in the chair!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sher, of course Claire looks adorable in her top knots. That is a precious precious picture of her!!!!!

For me....Personally, I know I can't stand Ava's broken hair on her top knot....so in August (her next groomer appt)...I'm thinking of having her top knot cut off. She doesn't have a ton of bows like Abbey....so I'm looking forward to seeing her beautiful eyes!!!!


What ever you decide for Claire, I'm sure she'll be the cutest little thing ever!!:wub: Just keep posting pictures of your beautiful girl :aktion033:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Sher, of course Claire looks adorable in her top knots. That is a precious precious picture of her!!!!!
> 
> For me....Personally, I know I can't stand Ava's broken hair on her top knot....so in August (her next groomer appt)...I'm thinking of having her top knot cut off. She doesn't have a ton of bows like Abbey....so I'm looking forward to seeing her beautiful eyes!!!!
> 
> ...


Really??? No more top knots for Ava??? Now that I sure will miss, but I'm sure little pretty Ava will pull it off just nicley - can't wait!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a cutie. I love the hair.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

What a doll! She doesn't even look real in those photos!! lol!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love her double top-knots :tender: she is gorgeous whatever though. I find Lola's flops down too, I have to put 3 elastics in to keep it out of her eyes.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

k/c mom said:


> CAROL ANN !!!!!
> 
> Where have you been!!!! It is wonderful to see you!!!!!


 
I'm here almost every day...I just never post. I always look for pics of your gang, though, and posts from you, which I've always enjoyed. It's nice to see you posting again!!!! I hope you're doing well. :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*Miss Annie, Johita, Maglily, uniquelovdolce, mysugarbears, Nikki's Mom, allheart, CeeCee'sMom, Matilda's mommy, mfa, Carol Ann, momtoboo, LJSquishy, susie and sadie, joe, Maidto2Maltese, maltlovereileen, preciouspups, The A Team, cyndrae, iheartbisou,* and *silverhaven* :heart:thank you so much for nice comments on my little Claire. 

(If I left anyone out, it is totally unintended.)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Carol Ann said:


> I'm here almost every day...I just never post. I always look for pics of your gang, though, and posts from you, which I've always enjoyed. It's nice to see you posting again!!!! I hope you're doing well. :thumbsup:


I wish you would post and tell us all about your boys and how they are doing, etc.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Claire looks fantastic in doubles :wub: such a beauty :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love doubles. I do them a lot on Zoey because her hair is like Claire's, they just seem to work better for her. 
Great pictures of your beautiful girl!! :wub:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Claire is stunning! Beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How pretty Miss Claire looks. I've been trying to keep Cassie's hair in a topknot for over a year, and for over a year she tries to take to take it out each day. I wonder who will give up first, Cassie or me.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

*Claire is doubley delightful!*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she looks sooo pretty!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Clare is adorable x


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I empathize with the topknot dilemma. Toy's topknot was like Claire's. It would slip out with one bat of the paw. LOL Her pics are so cute. Can't you just keep putting that topknot up 10 times a day? LOL


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the doubles on her....what a knockout! Love her look.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sher she is so darling! You have done a wonderful job with her. Just look how white!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Sher she is so darling! You have done a wonderful job with her. Just look how white!!


Dee, I can't take the credit! They all go for grooming every 3 weeks and when I take them in, Claire looks pretty much like she did 3 weeks prior and Kallie and Catcher will look like they are majorly ready for some grooming!




Rocky's Mom said:


> I love the doubles on her....what a knockout! Love her look.


Thanks so much. I think the doubles are going to be "it" for her!




Cosy said:


> I empathize with the topknot dilemma. Toy's topknot was like Claire's. It would slip out with one bat of the paw. LOL Her pics are so cute. Can't you just keep putting that topknot up 10 times a day? LOL


Thanks!! She plays really hard with Kallie and Catcher and that is part of the challenge. And those darn short hairs that barely fit and are the first ones to come out. 




jodublin said:


> Clare is adorable x


Thanks, Jo!




bellaratamaltese said:


> oh she looks sooo pretty!!!


Many thanks!




barefoot contessa said:


> *Claire is doubley delightful!*


Thank you so much! I'm sort of like, "why didn't I think of this sooner"!




revakb2 said:


> How pretty Miss Claire looks. I've been trying to keep Cassie's hair in a topknot for over a year, and for over a year she tries to take to take it out each day. I wonder who will give up first, Cassie or me.


Thanks, Reva. Claire will leave it alone as long as there is no bow. If there is a bow, she will rub her head and do everything to get it out!




stampin4fun said:


> Claire is stunning! Beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks so much!




Alvar's Mom said:


> Claire looks fantastic in doubles :wub: such a beauty :wub:


Awww, thank you!!




njdrake said:


> I love doubles. I do them a lot on Zoey because her hair is like Claire's, they just seem to work better for her.
> Great pictures of your beautiful girl!! :wub:


Thanks!! I'm so glad to have finally figured out that doubles are for her! Well, I didn't actually figure it out. I just noticed that her hair was parting naturally that way.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's such a pretty and stylish hair do, Sher! Claire looks so adorable with her double top knot!

The last pic of her is so darling, love the little black nose sticking through! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is beautiful!!! I love her doubles!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, thanks so much *Alexa* and *Elly*!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The style seems perfect for lovely Claire. I think we have a new signature look. The 'Claire Knots'. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> The style seems perfect for lovely Claire. I think we have a new signature look. The 'Claire Knots'. :wub:


Oh wait...I changed my mind. It should be called the 'Claire-do'. :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I LOVE her hair like that Sher. I think you may have just started a new trend. Claire really does have the most beautiful face.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Sooo cute! And that last pic made me laugh out loud!
Maybe papers would help for when you just want to do a regular topknot? That way the band would have something to "hold onto."


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

She's lovely! What a beautiful coat.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, what a little looker! She was adorable as a puppy, but she has majorly transformed into a beauty queen. :wub::wub::wub: Is her hair as silky as it looks? It looks so thick and divine!


----------

